# AMT Hardballer Stainless steel



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I recently came across this AMT Hardballer for about 1/3 the original new price. It looked so good I could not pass it up. I haven't seen much about these. I know the cheap BACKUP pistols by AMT were sometimes great and others were not worth taking home. Has anyone had either positive or negative experience with these?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never shot one, or been around one. If you bought it cheap enought you could use it for a learner gun. When something goes wrong with it, fix it yourself. Just remember to use decent parts when you replace something. Good luck with her.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*AMT Hardballer*










the Hardballer really looks great. I can't wait to put some rounds through it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's a nice 1911A1 patterned pistol ya got there.

You only needed to post it once though.:mrgreen:


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*AMT Hardballer*



Revolver said:


> That's a nice 1911A1 patterned pistol ya got there.
> 
> You only needed to post it once though.:mrgreen:


Sorry about that but my mouse wants to double click every time and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

My Hardballer worked good and I wish I still had it. 
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=1880


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

The amt hardballer is built for the distinguished pistol competition in bullseye. It is designed for hardball ammo, 230 grns round nose lead or fmj. it is a highly accurate piece. should group at least 3" @ 50 yds. these pistols are still made by High Standard in Texas.


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

I had one for sometime. Went to polish the feed ramp and blew a hole just under the chamber. I took the gun to another gunsmith. he traded me even for a brand new witness compact. He tiged up the hole and rechambered the barrel. I could not be happier, The witness shoots everything. At one tie or another friends have been at the range when I was shooting the witness and so far 5 have also boughten. Anyway the gunsmith was also happy. He loved the challenge. Amt uses investment cast barrels, and sand pockets can and do open up. To see if you have a problem of someone tinkering. Open and lock the slide back. Gently push back on the barrel. There should be a little over 1\32 between the chamber and straight down from the hood. 
James


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*AMT Hardballer*

I had one, bought it when I was about 18 y/o, was the first in a long line of disappointing 1911's. That gun was so shot out, you could shoot it twice and hit on either side of the target! Although for 1/3 the price of new, I'd buy it just to sell it for more later. I live in Arizona, there are always people drooling over the possible chance to pay extra for a "private sale" gun.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have used one extensivly in the game Hitman Blood Money. Great gun!




:mrgreen:


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*AMT Hardballer range report*

Hi Guys, 
I finially got out on the range with the Hardballer and 100 rounds of WW White Box. The gun functioned without a burp. Unfortunately I did not bring a set of allen wrenches to adjust the sight. The sight was set way lower than the point of impact. A slightly right 6 o'clock hold put the rounds into the area that I wanted to hit but I want the sights to be on where I am hitting. So I will have to bring the rear sight down and bring the wrench when I go out again. I know that this gun is designed for hard ball but I want to try some HP rounds to see if I can get some design that will work in this gun. If it won't take HPs, it is Ok because the full diameter .45 is a good size chunk of lead and copper.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know any GI's that had hollow points and they killed a bunch of Japs and Germans with .45's.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I don't know any GI's that had hollow points and they killed a bunch of Japs and Germans with .45's.


That's because the Geneva Convention wouldn't let them use hollow point rounds.:smt076


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*AMT Hardballer*

My liking for hollow points is more to dump the energy into the target and lessen ricochets rather than increase the deadly effect. actually studies have shown that it is better for the bad guy to be hit with a hollow point than the FMJ as a single entrance wound is easier to treat than one or 2 or more through wounds where the emergency workers have to stop the bleeding in 2 or more places front and back. A recent case in Arizona where the Prosecution painted a winner of a rightous selfdefense shooting as a killer because he used hollow points was a terrible distortion of the facts and a good example whywe should be careful of the way things are stated.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*AMT Hardballer*

oops! the double click got me again!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Benzbuilder said:


> That's because the Geneva Convention wouldn't let them use hollow point rounds.:smt076


What you're thinking of is the Hague Convention in which the United States never took part and wasn't put into affect until 1954. There was no such law now nor was there any such law now preventing the United States Armed Forces from using Hollow Pointed ammunition in their sidearms. Just stubbornness.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*Hardballer*

I bought one when they first came out back in 19-ought-whenever. Fired about 2 mags and it stopped cold. Detail-stripped it, and discovered the sear had split in half lengthwise, from top to bottom. Sold it cheap to a friend of mine. He put a new sear in. He still has it, these many years later. It has not malfunctioned since.


----------



## Tigerseye (Nov 27, 2006)

I bought one out of the first run (1976?) and still have it. It is quite accurate and I've shot NRA bullseye and IPSC with it. 

Tigerseye


----------

